# Spectrum Analyzer y EQ Parametico



## Aldhos (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola A todos

Hace ya tiempo  que me uni a esta red de electrónicos y aqui he encontrado bastantes cosas muy interesantes  e información e ideas valiosas.
Es por eso que comparto con ustedes este proyecto que desde hace tiempo planeaba hacer y hoy por fin eta terminado, con algunas futuras mejoras en planes pero me gusto el resultado. Varios toques de conocimiento encontrados en este espacio sirvieron para la realización proyecto.

Pues Presento este analizador de espectro de audio  basado en la  aplicación de multiplexaje con el 4052 del post de *ezavalla "Vumetro con Peak hold",* a diferencia del método que proponen algunos circuitos en la red con el swithcheo de señales en base a transistores me pareció mas sencillo la implementación,  la disponibilidad y funcionalidad de los multiplexores análogos CMOS.

De hecho la idea original era armarme uno a 10 bandas, en si era aplicar un multiplexor mas grande  tal vez el  4067  sin embargo me fue dificil conseguir este multiplexor y aparte generar el bariddo con un 4017. mi disponibilidad económica no era tan favorable pues también tenia en plan el ecualizador parametrico.

La principal razón de usar el 4052 para este proyecto fue  que mi ciruito podía ser mas simple al ser un solo CI con  un multiplexor doble de 4 canales, siendo ambos síncronos y teniendo la opcion de funcionar también como demultiplexor. Asi una parte la ocupe como multiplexor para las señales de los filtros y la otra  como demultiplexora para activar las columnas de led's. Para osliador ocupe de igual manera que ezvalla el 4060 siendo este muy facil de conseguir y económico.

Con el 4052 tenemos un limite de 4 canales. pero como quiera completarlo un poco mas  agregue un canal independiente para lo 60Hz. Como menciono arribe ,  pude haber utilizador para 5 bandas un multiplexor doble de 8 canales o sea el 4053 y limitarlo para que cunado llegra el canal 5 resetar al contador en 6  y asi hacer un ciclo de 5 canaels,, si embargo  fue dificil encontara este CI.

La frecuencias que elegi son las que considero a segun mi oido reprentatvias sin embargo estan uestedes las pueden  cambiar por las de su su agrado  modificando los filtros.

Los rectificadores de señal que ocupo son de medio onda, la desventaja de esto  que necesite  darle mas ganancia mediante los resistores usados (100k /22K) para que la señal se muestre mejor en los leds, pero claro si lo quieren hacer mas preciso y confiable pueden utilizar rectificadores de onda completa y claramente ajustar la velocidad de las barras modificando los valores del circuito RC.

La configuración utilizada para el LM3915 brinda una gran cantidad de corriente,  la cual use empíricamente por que yo use  barras de 20 leds que obviamente nececitaban una considerable cantidad de corriente para mostrar un brillo a mi gusto aceptable.
Para alimentar los leds y brindarles la excitación que activara las barras acople una configuración sencilla con transistores 2N3904. 
Para las alimentaciones utilize fuente  partida +-12Vcd para los operacionales y +12V para el LM3915, el 4052 y el 4060 vean que los circuitos cmos usados pueden utilizar hasta +18Vcd cosa que me simplifico el trabajo y no el tener que hacer otra fuente de 5V. Aunque no lo muestra el diagrama le puse capacitores de las alimentación de los AmpOps a tierra para filtrar ruidos y utilice una única tierra y un capacitor de acoplo  para la entrada de cada filtro.

buenos pus les dejo algunas fotos del armado, el esquema a mano y en proteus, y un video del circuito funcionando.
Y esto no acaba en unos dias prometo subir el PCB des este proyecto y  el esquema y pcb del Ecualizador parametrico de 2  bandas y dos circuitos propuestos para un Analizador de Espectro de 8 Canales y 10 Canales usando la misma base del proyecto que hoy les presente. Cualquier dudad  estoy para servirles.

Gracias A todos.

VIDEO DEL PROYECTO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHLrEekimDA


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2010)

Buenísimo!!!!!!!!
Yo estaba pensando en hacer lo mismo - de ocho canales - pero no tengo nada de tiempo.
FELICITACIONES!!! Está muy lindo.
Terminalo y subí todos los datos, PCB y demás yerbas para que todos puedan acceder a él.

PD: Me alegro que mi idea te fuera de utilidad.

Nuevamente, FELICITACIONES!!!


----------



## jhonrafael23 (Jun 13, 2010)

Muy buen aporte está muybacano tu montaje


----------



## Aldhos (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola

Aquie les dejo el PCB que yo diseñe para el espectrum analizer. aunque yo se que muchos pueden hacer un diseño de PCB mejor. Comno saben la mutltiplexon con el 4052 limita a 4 bandas agrego un pcb del vumetro destinado alos 60Hz y un presamplificador para adaptar la baja salida de señal de algunos equipos de audio como reproductores Mp3 O discman.

Les dejo el esquema del EQ parametrico de 2 bandas  (agudos y graves)  y un docuemnto que hice de la siumulacion de la respuesta en frecuencia para que observen los limites maximos y minimos de las frecuencias, factor de calidad Q, y ganacia/atenuacion , y el PCB que yo implemente y  que se que muchos lo mejoraran. el limite de la frecuncia se puede variar cambiando el valor del capacitor, enytre mas pequelos mas alta es la frecucencia de resonanacia. Nececito escanear los parametros de diseño para que los tengan y le pudean hacer modificacion a esta lindura de circuito el cual es un hibrido del sumador empleado por el ecua de Q constante de Eliott Sound y el filtros variable de estado.

Todo esta probado,  otro dia subire el video de la prueba del EQ Y el espectrum analyzer juntos  con sus respectivos amplificadores.
Cualquier duda estoy para servirles.


----------



## loren03 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una duda, soy novato en esto de multiplexores/demultiplexores, no se como funcionan. Por mi ignorancia compre difícilmente los integrados CD4053 y CD4052, 
¿Los CD son lo mismo que los MC?
Me gustaría hacer un analizador con más canales. ¿ me serviría el CD4053?
El problema es que no sé como usar el CD4053 porque no se como funcionan, alguien me podría hacer el favor de ayudarme? 
Gracias.


----------

